# [SOLVED] could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Exec format error

## Pistos

Background: I've already successfully gotten audio working on this machine.  I have installed Gentoo onto a fresh hard drive, and the only significant difference between the old HD and the new that I can tell is that the old HD still had Linux 3.x on it, whereas the new HD got the 4.1 kernel on it.  Otherwise, the .config is essentially identical in both cases.

Problem: No audio, alsamixer empty, aplay -L empty.

Current symptoms:

```

# modprobe lsmod

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Exec format error

# dmesg

[...]

snd_hda_core: exports duplicate symbol _snd_hdac_read_parm (owned by kernel)

# lshw

[...]

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: 05

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             resources: irq:26 memory:fbff8000-fbffbfff

[...]

# lspci -k

[...]

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

[...]

# uname -a

Linux damascus 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat Feb 27 21:46:29 EST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G620 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

# alsamixer

 Card: HDA Intel PCH

This sound device does not have any controls.

# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xfbff8000 irq 26

# egrep '^CONFIG_SND' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

```

Last edited by Pistos on Mon Feb 29, 2016 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

You get exec format error when the module you try to insert is not built for running kernel.

----------

## Pistos

Ah, I found the problem.  I was `make install`ing many times, but had forgotten to mount the /boot partition.  :\  How silly.

Thanks, Buffoon.

----------

